# What colour clothes would you wear light tan shoes with?



## miurasv (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a few pairs of light tan shoes that are so light they are orangey or yelowey in colour. One pair are my Cheeney Nicky's which are a Monk Shoe which are the orangey tan colopur and then I have a pair of Borgioli Wholecut shoes which are a 2 tone mainly yellow merging into a brown in places. What would be the best type and colour of clothes to wear these shoes with? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

During the day you can wear them with lighter color suits or slacks, Even a mid to light gray suit or mid blue suit. Don't wear at night unless you are casual with cords, cotton chinos, jeans etc..


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

They go with khaki and stone chinos, denim jeans and also for a smarter option with charcoal and mid grey trousers ( not very dark grey though).

Some people wear chestnut with navy too - I don't often but do think it works.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

The limited options are simply why I avoid light brown/tan shoes or even olive/navy/black trousers. 

Dark brown or burgundy can go anywhere light brown can, but light brown can not go everywhere dark brown or burgundy venture!!


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

WouldaShoulda said:


> The limited options are simply why I avoid light brown/tan shoes or even olive/navy/black trousers.


You think navy trousers are limiting?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

mrkleen said:


> You think navy trousers are limiting?


Yes.

They clash with my Navy Blazer, and don't go at all with my darker, earthtone Blazers.

Khaki, tan or grey trousers go with all!!


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> The limited options are simply why I avoid light brown/tan shoes or even olive/navy/black trousers.


You think _olive_ trousers are limiting??? (I'm with you on the black and navy.)


----------



## blaze79 (Jan 7, 2010)

I wear my tan shoes with jeans, light grey flannel and light grey suits .But the shoes is a wingtip with medallion: So that of course makes a difference


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I wear my tan shoes with mid and light gray trousers also.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Any lighter-than-charcoal grey odd trousers, olive odd trousers, tan/khaki, any traditional summer fabric (linen, seersucker, slubby silk), gold or orange tweeds and corduroys...

All that said, I typically polish my tan shoes with brown polish just to bring the intensity down a bit.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

CuffDaddy said:


> You think _olive_ trousers are limiting??? (I'm with you on the black and navy.)


Although olive/blue can be merged successfully I avoid it. Olive is better with earth tones.

This morning I had on my Olive trousers and put on a Cambell plaid LL Bean flannel. It was OK but I changed it. (Too Christmas tree)

I paired it with a mini-gingham check in white/brown.

While Olive may be less limiting than blue or black, it is still more limiting than khaki/tan/grey.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Well, if the definition of "limiting" is anything even slightly less flexible than mid-grey trousers, then, yes, olive is "limiting." But olive can sub in for tans or greys in almost any old world country-feel outfit. 

Unless you mean that pale, Mr. Green Jeans shade of olive that chinos are sometimes offered in. That is a more limiting shade, mostly because it's just not that good looking, IMO.


----------



## qtlaw24 (Nov 28, 2007)

I was thinking of buying these 

I was thinking of pairing those with my dark blue suits. Is that wrong? I have two sets of black laceups and some dark brown suedes along with a burgundy wingtip so just looking for something different for Spring.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

qtlaw24 said:


> I was thinking of buying these
> 
> I was thinking of pairing those with my dark blue suits. Is that wrong?


No, it's a good choice IMO!!


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

That would be a very striking shoe with a navy suit. It's unconventional, within the traditional mid-Atlantic dialect of clothing, but I imagine it's not uncommon on the west coast. Good for situations where being a little different or overtly stylish is good; probably not ideal for a board presentation or the sentencing hearing after your insider trading trial.


----------

